# Stock or near-stock exhaust repairs



## tankmech71 (Jun 10, 2018)

*EDIT:* I'm looking for CANADIAN suppliers primarily as I do live in Canada - online or in the Ottawa, Ontario and west areas.

First, I just want to say hello to all the forum members here. I own 2 Nissans currently, 1) 2016 Nissan Rogue SL AWD 2.5L and 2) 2010 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V 2.5L. I figure someone here might be able to help me with my question:

What manufacturer makes a close OEM replacement for my 2010 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V exhaust system? The Nissan dealer near me wants well over $700 (Cdn $) for only the rear muffler and overaxle pipe assembly (1 piece). I would need the pipe ahead of that as well and it would be another substantial amount of $$$, I'm sure (from the dealer anyway). I recently purchased a cat-back system from Amazon from a seller named Auto Dynasty, I think it was, but it is much louder than the OEM factory installed exhaust. I am looking to retain as near as I can to the original exhaust sound of my 2010 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
tankmech71


----------

